# New Jigs !!!!!!!!!



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey Guys

I just added a larger Size Siren Jig to my line, and I added a couple new colors.

Check out the site here's the link

Siren 300

I hope everyone has been able to get some fishing in. I know It's been pretty tough to get out in the gulf. Just think Snapper Season is about to open back up time to stock back up on jigs.

Have a good week Guys

Ps. If you didn't know I've added a lot of other Jigs and Terminal Tackle to the website.

William


----------

